# GREAT Review for Mike's IBS Audio Program



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Some encouragement - If you are interested in further information, please go through Jeff's link for the program here:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkhttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkDecember 15, 2009 Excerpt of Letter From Jean on ..:No Pain, No Cramping For Over A Year! Hello Heather and other IBS friends &#8230;I have to strongly, strongly recommend to other folks who deal with IBS the IBS Audio Program 100® (Self Hypnosis). It is fantastic and has served me well for over a year now. With the help of your site and the help of the audio program I am symptom-free now. It's truly a blessing.For example: My IBS was so horrible that the summer of 2008 I cancelled my annual summer visit to my sister's in San Diego. And this is the highlight vacation of my entire year, each year.I had read all the suggestions from Heather and read her books but what really saved my life, literally, was the IBS Audio Self Hypnosis Program. I know stress triggers my symptoms because occasionally still I will get the gentle ache that is the signal that the unlivable symptoms may begin. I can immediately revert back to what I learned on the CDs and work through it in minutes!This past summer of 2009 and on my other short trips, and also here at home, everything is wonderful. No more PAIN. No more cramping. No more eternal bathroom visits&#8230;For those mulling over whether the hypnotherapy CDs are worth the cost, I wholeheartedly say YES! WELL WORTH IT!I just wanted to add that I have seen many, many doctors prior to using the CDs and I mentioned your name and recommended your site to my Primary Care doc, my GE doc, and a therapist. The therapist was especially interested and wrote down the info&#8230;Kindest regards,Jean


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Another good one - January 6, 2010 From Shoreham, NY: As a former sufferer of IBS, I consider myself stable now after having followed this100-day program, even though I often fell asleep while listening to the hypnotherapy CDs.If you or someone you know suffers with IBS, please take the time to visit this website, view results of the program, and read users' comments and reviews. This is a highly effective treatment for IBS with no risks or side-effects like conventional drugs. ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________December 3, 2009 From Sanger, CA This is a remarkable program. I used it about five years ago and my symptoms are all but gone! I hope someone else can benefit from this program as I have._________


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

January 2, 2010 From Bettybw53 on everydayhealth To all that have IBS.... there IS a brain gut connection and there is something that can help you control it. I have been tremendously helped by Michael Mahoney "gut specific" hypnotherapeutic audio program. I am not associated in any way with this product except to say that it WORKS. There are 4 CD's, 100 days of listening. It is magic how it works. Amazing. I started listening one year ago, for 100 days. I am so much better. I used to have to stop to go to the bathroom on the way to work, no more. I used to have gas and bloating, no more. I used to worry about long car trips, standing in line, where to go after eating out..... the list goes on ... you know. I now have the tools Michael Mahoney talks about and my mind takes over.... and I am better. Amazing. Betty ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________December 3, 2009 From Sanger, CA This is a remarkable program. I used it about five years ago and my symptoms are all but gone! I hope someone else can benefit from this program as I have.______________________________________________________________________________________■ November 19, 2009 Success - From Lynnear Marilyn,My life has done a 360 since doing Mike's tapes. I have gone through the program 3 times, and I am 100% IBS free. I know some would say this is not possible and would say you are symptom-free, stable, etc., but I choose to say IBS free, and it feels good.Mike's tapes were the bulk of my healing, but I also tweaked my hormones. I saw a naturopathic physician, who found I had nil Progesterone. After supplementing with natural (BHRT) cream, that was just the icing on the cake for me.For those that say hypnosis does not work for them, who do a hit or miss of the program, or stop and start it and then say it does not work, I am here to say it does. You have to stay focused and commit to the program, follow the schedule, and realize it does not happen overnight. Sometimes, as in my case, you may have to go through the program several times. Don't give up too quickly.Today, IBS is the farthest thing from my mind. I eat what I want, go wherever I want, and travel with my occupation. I am a new person, mostly due to Mike's tremendous contribution to this condition.Please express my deepest thanks to him. I might check back in, in another 6 months. Lynn _____________________________________________________________________________________November 11, 2009 Ms M.E.S ~ PA I used the IBS Audio Program 100 CDs and loved them!!______________________________________________________________________________________November 09, 2009 Mr D.A N. Sheilds N.E England. Hand written letter to Michael at his practice.On 30 March 2006, I purchased the IBS 100 CD set & consider myself to be effectively cured of this condition thanks to your CD set ... Thank you Michael!______________________________________________________________________________________November 4, 2009 Soothing – From Sofia on AmazonI've been using the (IBS) program for three weeks now, just before I go to bed. I've found the sessions very soothing--so much so that I have been unable to stay awake all the way through (on average, about 30 min). Per author, this is okay as your subconscious mind continues to take in the info. My IBS is very mild, so it is hard to comment on how the program has affected my symptoms. However, I generally feel less tense and am able to fall asleep easily and stay asleep, something that was a challenge for me off and on for quite some time. ______________________________________________________________________________________October 30, 2009 From Fort Collins, ColoradoThe IBS Audio Program 100® is truly incredible-- it absolutely changed my life. Don't take my word for it, though-- check out the reviews… I personally have nothing bad to say about this program. It's calm, it's soothing, and it works. Seriously.______________________________________________________________________________________October 19, 2009 From Laura B Cheshire England Regarding the Anxiety ProgrammeHi Mike, Just wanted to say thanks for the anxiety programme I am really enjoying it and find I can really relate to all the things you say! Although not yet finished it I thought I would send an update. I found the resource libraries very good and explanations you give are an excellent description of the way it sometimes feels! Basically it feels as though the whole programme was written for me personally! When I get my dizzy spells I just think to myself its only anxiety its just a thought! I have made some positive progress feeling a lot more confidant.On the whole I am feeling pretty good still have bad days but they are just that days as opposed to weeks. Thanks again ~Laura B Cheshire England______________________________________________________________________________________September 25, 2009 From Diane L. Oconnor, Richton Park, IL – FIVE Stars – Amazon ReviewI haven't completed this 100 day course yet but I have been enjoying it. I'm more aware of when I tense up which makes it possible for me to calm down sooner and relax the muscles in my stomach. ______________________________________________________________________________________September 10, 2009 From Patricia R. from GeorgiaFour months have gone by since I have ordered and completed Michael Mahoney's IBS CD's, and I have not had an attack since! I am thrilled and sometimes still cannot believe this wonderful success. I really miss the relaxation of listening to the CD's, and so after researching found that Michael has other CD's for various situations and am eagerly awaiting my newly ordered CD set. I can not recommend the IBS set enough. Thank you, Michael!!


----------

